# Anyone have a picture of their first Car!



## Bxpellet (Mar 13, 2011)

Came across this the other day, not great shots but plenty of memories, 

27 years later NY has the same color plates again!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 13, 2011)

And I used to gas up at a station that looked almost like this picture. Most of the time the price was around $.20 to $.23 per gallon. Of course, that all ended during the mid 70's. Also, now we have to pump our own gas, check our own oil and tire pressure, etc. Heck, there used to be people that rushed to your car to fill it up. They had change makers on their belt so when done, you paid while still sitting in your car, hopefully with a girl beside you.


----------



## WES999 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, not really a car but here it is, 1976 ford E-150 custom van.
I think I was about 18 or 19 at the time. 
BTW the pic was taken in front of my friends house on Dune RD in eastern LI. ( Not too shabby)


PS

BX I grew up in Riverdale (Bronx NY)


----------



## Bxpellet (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it a bit older then mine but your picture is better, I started driving during the oil shortage, I work nights at a Disco :lol: 

And would get off about 5:00 AM go to the gas station and wait on-line until it was open, with my odd or even plate number


----------



## wingsfan (Mar 14, 2011)

My first tractor.This is in 1964. I don't have a picture of the 66' AMC Rambler, that was my first car.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Mar 14, 2011)

'66 Chevelle Malibu convertible, 283, power glide. Triple black.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of my second car.






That thing was great on gas mileage as it had overdrive. I really liked that car a lot too.


----------



## Bxpellet (Mar 15, 2011)

WES999 said:
			
		

> Well, not really a car but here it is, 1976 ford E-150 custom van.
> I think I was about 18 or 19 at the time.
> BTW the pic was taken in front of my friends house on Dune RD in eastern LI. ( Not too shabby)
> 
> ...



Riverdale is a nice section who would think thoses would be so expensive! I was up in Mass. 2 weekends ago My sons Hockey team played in a Tournament at the New England Sports Center, Nice Van


----------



## Bxpellet (Mar 15, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my second car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great car not sure about the write up  :-S


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 15, 2011)

My first "car" was an '83 F250. I bought it in August 1990 about a week after my 20th birthday. This picture was taken on the way to Cape Cod a couple weeks after I bought it. I have owned a Ford truck since that except for a couple months in 1996.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Mar 15, 2011)

1970 Plymouth Roadrunner, 440 with aftermarket dual quad manifold running 2 Holley 750 double pumpers, factory 4 speed with Hurst "Pistol "Grip" shifter


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Mar 15, 2011)

'97 Ford Ranger. I still have it & don't plan on replacing it any time soon. It is an awesome truck.


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 15, 2011)

still have it, this is last year after a body off resto and a new frame


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Bxpellet (Mar 15, 2011)

Woodsmen sweet car love it!!

My Ford had the Dunlop QT Qualifiers on it (can't tell from the picture) they weren't cheap had to save to get them.

After a night of drinking a Friend of mine called them GQ Waffle Irons, that name stuck for years, I still laugh when I see them!!

Keep posted if you have em!!


----------



## rwh442 (Mar 16, 2011)

Field buggy in front.  1970 Ford Torino, 351C.  Cows were terrified.  Looked better in the 80's . . .

High school car in the rear.  1973 Olds Cutlass Supreme, 350R.  210K miles before the tree jumped in front of it.  RIP.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 16, 2011)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner, 440 with aftermarket dual quad manifold running 2 Holley 750 double pumpers, factory 4 speed with Hurst "Pistol "Grip" shifter



Love it!


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's an on-line pic of my "First Ride." Paid $80 for it in 68.
Didn't have any of that fancy pin-striping, tho...
Hadda put a 2x4 under the front seat to keep it from falling thru the floor. 
Drove it about 3 weeks & it caught fire & burned out in the country where 
we were bush drinking. Walked home to get my Dad's car so I could empty it out
& when I returned, my buddies had pushed it off a cliff...
Might still be down there...


----------



## Later (Mar 16, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Here's an on-line pic of my "First Ride." Paid $80 for it in 68.
> Didn't have any of that fancy pin-striping, tho...
> Hadda put a 2x4 under the front seat to keep it from falling thru the floor.
> Drove it about 3 weeks & it caught fire & burned out in the country where
> ...



I had a green '61. Paid $300 in '67. Had to weld in angle iron to support the seat. Would get about 3" of water on the floorboards when going through a puddle. My wife still gets a kick out of "you gotta pick up your feet!"


----------



## SPhill (Mar 21, 2011)

My first car was an embarrassing Dad's-hand-me-down sedan. This is my second car, but the first one I chose and bought with my own money. 

It is a 1971 Fiat 850 Sport Spider with a 903 cc, 49 hp in-line 4. Not much power, but it handled like a go-cart. I could take corners on Seymour Johnson AFB at the posted speed limit without slowing down or using brakes -- annoyed the SPs, but I wasn't breaking any rules. 

My roommate had an MGB-GT. We would rat-race through the backwoods of North Carolina. He had me on acceleration, but I could take him in the turns. I can't even express how much I wish I had kept that car.

The picture is from 1979 at Davis Mills, NC.







Sometimes I wonder what I miss more; that Fiat Spider, or the young Air Force kid driving it....


----------



## maverick06 (Mar 22, 2011)

My first car was a 1986 VW Jetta TDI. What a spectacular car! It was just perfect at 79 hp... but it did have lots of torque. 

Lots of fond memories with that car. 

Echoing other comments, I sure wouldnt mind if it was still in my driveway... 

Cars since then, 1998 VW Jetta TDI and a 1999.5 VW Jetta TDI

Of the three, the 1998 was the best! All great cars. 

Rick


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 22, 2011)

I had an 88 jetta.  Same color.   Bought it immaculate, low miles from an older couple.   Biggest piece of crap I ever owned.    
If my only my ex had driven off a Mulholland in that thing it would have taken care of 2 problems at once.  KIDDING!  Well mostly :lol:

I had an 83 Shelby Charger that rivaled the jetta in problems, but that was such a fun, quick, sexy car, I could live with the rest.


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 23, 2011)

darn you people with pics of your first cars! I dont think i have one of my 85 saab 900s sedan (not a hatchback).....simply the ugliest car ever built, but it was a blast to drive, and lived to see 287,000 on the odometer...headliner fell out (replaced by my old Bob Marley T-shirt), brother broke springs in passenger seat (he's a big guy 6'5" ~285lb). Drove it across the world...ok, across the country a few times. It went to Mardi Gras, where the valet at the Hampton Inn asked me, when getting into the driver seat..."so, what kind of cars is this?". Guess there not so many Swedish cars down south.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 23, 2011)

I pictured you deltothet in a yellow yugo for some reason....had a renault alliance as my first car....if I had a scanner would post it...got a corny pic with it in me cap and gown at graduation.......when I needed to floor it....I could have done better myself...like in Fred Flinstone's car.....with me feets... :lol:


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 23, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I pictured you deltothet in a yellow yugo for some reason....had a renault alliance as my first car....if I had a scanner would post it...got a corny pic with it in me cap and gown at graduation.......when I needed to floor it....I could have done better myself...like in Fred Flinstone's car.....with me feets... :lol:



a yugo eh?....I guess thats a weird compliment, maybe? Woulda gone for a yugo if they let the wooden ones in the US of A....saw a few of em in the former East Germany in the early 90's....brilliant really, wooden bodies....car breaks down, you can always stick it in the wood stove.


----------



## Bxpellet (Mar 23, 2011)

A friend of mine bought a Yugo when they first came out, drove it a few times, I remember driving on the Highway and flooring it, sounded like the pistons would fly out the motor.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 23, 2011)

Only kiddin Deltothet....bet your a beemer type of guy....or maybe a benz........no an Audi......your an Audi guy....gotcha pegged....just wanted to getcha attention with the yugo...I actually wanted one...when I was 16 test drove one with the father....did not get it but thought it was "cute"...


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 23, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Only kiddin Deltothet....bet your a beemer type of guy....or maybe a benz........no an Audi......your an Audi guy....gotcha pegged....just wanted to getcha attention with the yugo...I actually wanted one...when I was 16 test drove one with the father....did not get it but thought it was "cute"...



Actually....now on 17 years of Saabs....all with 5 spd...all with heated seat (damn I do love heated seats)...next car will probably not be, cuz they dont make a 93 hatchback anymore...drummer in my band is the beamer guy....just got his 335 with the twin turbo....has cool LEDs that come on in the door handles, very spiffy.
I lost respect for Audi when they built the Fox...same same as the VW...Fox? How lame, couldn't they give it a different name at least? Would sorta like to get an Ariel Atom...looks like fun car.


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 23, 2011)

sorry i had to grab this from youtube.  this is what i had.  the car in the vid is not mine, but this is as close as i could find, right down to the color

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwfYYJ7VkL8


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 23, 2011)

I dig heated seats...warms me bum.....yes.....my civic has them.....use them till July.... :zip:


----------



## loon (Mar 23, 2011)

first date also  :cheese:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cute Loon.....you have a baby face.....your chic does too!


----------



## loon (Mar 23, 2011)

i think mom over dressed me though  :lol:


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 24, 2011)

SLUG BUG!


----------



## gregp553 (Mar 25, 2011)

My first car was a 62 Cutlass that had no rear bumper and lots of Bondo.  My older brother took me to buy it from his friend for $80.  Musta been about 1970.  His friend also had a 64 LeMans convertible that I wanted, but didn't have the $300.


----------



## Jags (Mar 25, 2011)

No pic, but the first car was a 74 dart.  Slant 6 and all.  It wasn't very fast, but it sure was slow.


----------



## PJF1313 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good ole slant-6   Could run 'em dry - no oil, no water, and still get ya where ya needed to go.
My O-Ma had the slant in her '74 Nova Hatchback - just wouldn't die.

My first was - hold your ears and cover your eyes - a '78 Rabbit Diesel. 
Could go a month before fueling - all 10 gallons of it!  Wish I had it today!!


----------



## Jags (Mar 25, 2011)

PJF1313 said:
			
		

> Good ole slant-6   Could run 'em dry - no oil, no water, and still get ya where ya needed to go.
> !



I used to check the oil sometime after the low oil light came on and it had no oil pressure.  Fill'er up and good to go another 1500 miles. :lol:


----------



## PJF1313 (Mar 25, 2011)

So, you where another one that just changes the filter once a year ;-)

EDIT - no too shabby for a Guberment Motah product made by union laborers in the US  (O.K. I will take the rest to the 'Can)


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 26, 2011)

PJF1313 said:
			
		

> Good ole slant-6   Could run 'em dry - no oil, no water, and still get ya where ya needed to go.
> My O-Ma had the slant in her '74 Nova Hatchback - just wouldn't die.
> 
> My first was - hold your ears and cover your eyes - a '78 Rabbit Diesel.
> Could go a month before fueling - all 10 gallons of it!  Wish I had it today!!



slant six is a mopar engine...not gm......would have taken quite a bit to get it into a 74 nova
we always said that "the slant six got so tired, it just leaned over"!


----------



## PJF1313 (Mar 26, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> PJF1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Way  :sick: 

I guess I better get my head "straight"

I ALWAYS thought that the slant-6 was a chevy!!  The I-6 was MoPar!

O.K then,  either my brain is TOTAL shut down (12+ Y.O. Redbreast) or I'm loosing it!

Coming to my scenes - My Mother had the straight 6 in her 66 Nova.  I guess (ADMIT) I am wrong.  I was young, and I KNOW my OMa had a Chevy Hatchback with the 6.  I had to ride the bicycle 10 miles for the "extra" two plugs for my father to do the tune-up.

  I am the "first" in the family to have a "V-8"; an '01 318 Dodge 1500 P.U. then.


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2011)

First was a '56 Packard Clipper. Great road car and awesome in the snow. This car had gobs of future technology; 352 OHV V8, 2 speed torque convertor, self-leveling torsion bar suspension. Whatta tank. Mine had this paint scheme, but didn't look nearly as nice as this one. Still, it was super low mileage and a great car.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 26, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> No pic, but the first car was a 74 dart.  Slant 6 and all.  It wasn't very fast, but it sure was slow.



Mine was a 73 Valiant.  Same car.  Same slant 6.   I could move that thing!    Didn't corner great though :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2011)

First car 79 z28 red 4 speed, No pics. Sold it after 157k for 2500.00 in 1995 when my first daughter was born. Feel like the price was more than it was worth at that time.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 26, 2011)

51 ford pu, V-8 flat head, oil bath air cleaner. cantankerous generator & voltage regulator. No key,  removed tumblers
 from the ignition sw & started with screw driver. Fenders bon-do'd. 3 speed on the column.
not mine in pic, mine all 4 fenders were painted black & not as wrinkly free.


----------



## Poor Doug (Mar 26, 2011)

Classic first car, 1970 Buick Wildcat Convertible.
Brown in color, black interior.
455-4bbl, Big beast. 

Have old photos, don't know how to post them.


----------



## rdust (Mar 27, 2011)

This isn't a picture of mine but it's the same thing.  I might be able to scan a picture in if I can dig them up.

85 Ford Mustang GT, black exterior, gray interior, 5 speed, last year for a carburetor,(automatic cars had CFI) first year for a hydraulic roller camshaft and forged pistons.  The car was exactly what I wanted, I will own another one just like it someday.  I'm on my 5th fox bodied Mustang since the 85, I've owned the current one since 2002.


----------



## Jags (Mar 28, 2011)

PJF1313 said:
			
		

> So, you where another one that just changes the filter once a year ;-)
> 
> EDIT - no too shabby for a Guberment Motah product made by union laborers in the US  (O.K. I will take the rest to the 'Can)



I ain't talk'in bout no GM product - slant 6 - MOPAR. :coolgrin:


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmm . . . first car? A seemingly easy question . . . but not sure what I would say is my first car.

First car I learned to drive and often used was a 19__ Dodge Aspen . . . I don't remember too much about this car other than it was a piece of junk. Rusted out so badly that my Dad used Bondo and some of my Mom's old bed sheets to fabricate front fenders . . . and he added in a manual choke so you would have to start out with the choke pulled out and then gradually ease it in after you took off down the road.

My first official car I bought from a guy who built cars out of junked cars was a 1987 chocolate brown Subaru GL hatchback. It had selectable 4WD and with studded snow tires would go anywhere and it just would not die . . . I know it smashed into at least three deer with three different drivers on separate occasions and went through at least four different owners before the kid who bought it off my father wrapped it around a tree. My only two issues were the looks (it looked like a melted chocolate bar) and the serious lack of any get up and go . . . going up hill was a real struggle for this car.

I ended up trading that car with my Dad for his 1981 Chevrolet Malibu which was a serious step up in power as this was a former Maine State Police cruiser which had the 350 V-8 and heavy duty suspension. I loved this car and honestly this is the one car I wish I could own again . . . 

First car I bought from an actual car dealer -- one with actual car payments -- was a 1992 Jeep Wranger YJ . . . had a love hate relationship with that vehicle. Loved it in the Summer with the hard top off and it was fun to drive off road . . . but in terms of reliability it was a hunk of poo . . . I broke so many things on that car . . . things that I've never heard of anyone ever breaking . . . heat was near non existent . . . no storage and the ride was just one step below a horse drawn buckboard . . . power was just marginally better than the old Subaru GL. 

No actual pics . . . but here are some pics of the cars that came close to what I had. The pic of the Malibu is a dead ringer for my old car . . . the Jeep is pretty close (minus the top -- I had a black one -- and the cat.)


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Apr 1, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> PJF1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahh, the leaning tower of power. Never owned one but a friend did. Almost bulletproof.


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, you guys have had some cool first cars.  No pic of mine on hand, but it was a 1994 Mercury Tracer that was a hand-me-down from my folks.  Since then I've had only Ford products with the exception of 2 years in a Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## Xena (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't have a pic of the actual car either but it
was a 1968 Chevy Impala color white, 2 dr, 327 automatic.
My Grandfathers car and was only a few years old
when my Grandparents passed in 71' and my Uncle
got a hold of it. Anyway I got it from my Uncle in 1979.
It was just like this one.


----------



## Bugboy (Apr 17, 2011)

1975 MGB in "piss yellow-green".


----------



## jdemaris (Apr 17, 2011)

My first three cars.  First was a 1959 Ford my dad bought new. I was with him to pick it up. I got it in 1970 and ruined it pretty quick.  Cheapest version Ford sold.  Small "milemaker" 223 straight-six, three speed on the column, and vacuum-powered windshield wipers that stopped whenever I hit the gas.

2nd car was a 1966 Sunbeam Tiger. Designed by Carol Shelby.  Called a "poor man's Cobra" at the time.  Ford 260 V8, four speed trans, Jeep rear, factory ladder bars, etc.  Pretty quick little car.  I totalled it into a tree.

3rd car - and I still have it.  1964 Chevelle SS.  283 V8, four-speed Muncie.


----------



## esuitt (Apr 18, 2011)

rdust said:
			
		

> This isn't a picture of mine but it's the same thing.  I might be able to scan a picture in if I can dig them up.
> 
> 85 Ford Mustang GT, black exterior, gray interior, 5 speed, last year for a carburetor,(automatic cars had CFI) first year for a hydraulic roller camshaft and forged pistons.  The car was exactly what I wanted, I will own another one just like it someday.  I'm on my 5th fox bodied Mustang since the 85, I've owned the current one since 2002.



I had an 86 GT w/ T tops. Damn that was a fun car in the summer time to just cruise in. Ended up dropping the crank out of the bottom end, that was one that I checked the gas and filled the oil with. 
First car I bought was a 66 Mustang coupe, we just traded it last month so I could get  a motor put in our Suburban. Promised my wife we will have another one some day. I have owned tons a Mustangs over the years, between 12-15 I guess. 
My current is a 91, built to race in NMRA Pure Street class.


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, go easy on me.  My first car was a 1985 Pontiac Fiero Gt.  Not quite the chick magnet I thought it would be.  I can't find pictures, but this is pretty close.  I did not have the spoiler.  It had a 6 cylinder in that little car with a real puny trunk and no power steering.  I dumped more money into that car.  There was no room for girlfriend's mother in it, which was nice.  Ah, the days of cruising the beach roads, sun roof, Van Halen, Whitesnake, Poison, Scorpions...  Ok, what happened, where did I go? I'm back now.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 19, 2011)

Xena, Implala wasn't my first car but was my 2nd, 3rd and 4th cars.....2nd was exactly what your pic is but was blue......great travel car for 4 people! I wish I still had it as it was a great ride!
1st car was a 61 LeSabre($25)...what a tank! 2nd car as a 65 Impala.....the day I brought it home I was outside with the hood popped cleaning up a few things and decided to check the oil...damn car didn't have a dipstick or hole! I looked for at least 20 minutes before asking my dad to find it for me...we were both amazed to not find one and had to have one put in.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 19, 2011)

Another- this isn't mine, but it was one of these- pics.  1980 Honda Civic- with Hondamatic transmission!  (like low and hi on a video game)


----------



## pring7 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a 1995 Ford Aprire.  I told people that it was aspiring to one day be a real car.  No options included.  No AC, Radio, or anything.  It always made it from A to B though.


----------

